
NNSA/U.S Air Force complete test of non-nuclear B61-12 nuclear gravity bomb - shaaaaawn
http://nnsa.energy.gov/mediaroom/pressreleases/b61-b61-12-lep-life-extension-program-snl-lanl-sandia-national-laboratory
======
acjohnson55
I ran into this article as well, but don't understand. What does this mean
exactly?

